# When does dogs Balls drop



## Craigmb

Ok Ive recently got a pit not much background on,not even breed.Just glad to get him outta the situation he was in.

I've been asking alot of questions and the forum is full of help and info so thank you guys much

my question is. Trying to figure the age of my dog.They say you can tell if hes under a year or over a year if the balls drop or sumthing..

I'ma post some pictures of his private area and tell me if his balls has drop and if they has does that mean he over a year and if they hasnt does that mean he isnt a year


----------



## NorCalTim

Classy:clap:

Just playing.

They look like they dropped, but I had to look away. Haha

At 8 weeks you tend to know if they both "dropped


----------



## MY MIKADO

He is deffinately ready to be neuterd. Once you take him to the vet he/she should be able to give you an estimate on age by looking at their teeth.


----------



## bahamutt99

:goodpost:

Some dogs' balls "drop" by the time they're a few weeks old, some not until 6 months. Some never drop at all and those definitely have to be neutered. Its not really a reliable indicator of age.


----------



## beccaboo

lmao. sorry but i hadda look. i'm with mikado, n i'm sure u member on ur last thread the vet suggestion was thrown out then too  neuter that boy!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy

I think that you can even feel if they've both dropped.
Not that I go around yanking on my dogs balls.
But for sure he's ready to be neutered. 
And I think dogs balls drop before they're one, so that might not be the best way to tell his age.
But the vet can definitely do it. 
I rescued some baby kittens and my vet was able to tell me the age immediately.


----------



## Craigmb

ok thanks guys. Just tryin to figure some things out.To The vet we go


----------



## FloorCandy

My bulldog had balls before he was 4 months old, as I have pics with the goods in them at 4 months lol. As a breeder my grandmother occassionally had a dog who's testicles did not both drop, and she or the vet could usually tell if there was a good chance of the other one coming down by the time the pups were 12 weeks. If there was no second ball by 12-16 weeks, the dog was sent to a pet home on a neuter contract.


----------



## NinaThePitbull




----------



## Nizmosmommy

NinaThePitbull said:


>


lol
hahahahaha

if you look really closely they kind of look like tweety birds feet.
haha funny thing.
The similarity between tweetie and balls lol


----------



## Pittbull_Bo-Lo

Craigmb said:


> Ok Ive recently got a pit not much background on,not even breed.Just glad to get him outta the situation he was in.
> 
> I've been asking alot of questions and the forum is full of help and info so thank you guys much
> 
> my question is. Trying to figure the age of my dog.They say you can tell if hes under a year or over a year if the balls drop or sumthing..
> 
> I'ma post some pictures of his private area and tell me if his balls has drop and if they has does that mean he over a year and if they hasnt does that mean he isnt a year



I think you are referring to that final drop as we dog men call it. It normally happens between the age of 11-12months, and the indicator is when your dog starts to hike his legs and semen will actually come out when he is full aroused. I think this is what you are referring to. That is a for sure sign that your dog is 11moths or older. This is the time frame for male Pitt bulls. I have had other breeds but I know this for sure about this breed. Its my favorite breed. Also I think you can see that your dog has nutts, but you had to here this from a real dog man. We are the only people that speak on nutts dropping at that time.


----------



## vsunlily79

Pittbull_Bo-Lo said:


> I think you are referring to that final drop as we dog men call it. It normally happens between the age of 11-12months, and the indicator is when your dog starts to hike his legs and semen will actually come out when he is full aroused. I think this is what you are referring to. That is a for sure sign that your dog is 11moths or older. This is the time frame for male Pitt bulls. I have had other breeds but I know this for sure about this breed. Its my favorite breed. Also I think you can see that your dog has nutts, but you had to here this from a real dog man. We are the only people that speak on nutts dropping at that time.


I think this is alao exactly what he was asking and also the answer I was just searching for. The final drop. They stay near the top and then drop all they way and yes, they start hiking and producing semen. 

Thank you for this answer and for realizing the question he was trying to ask!!


----------



## binatina1985

My pitt puppy whom still squats to pee and is about 3 months old well his weenie is constantly out all the time here lately so my question is is that an indicator that his balls are about to drop?? Please help and please tell me that it's not going to be out like that as much from now on.. LoL 😂


----------



## EckoMac

binatina1985 said:


> My pitt puppy whom still squats to pee and is about 3 months old well his weenie is constantly out all the time here lately so my question is is that an indicator that his balls are about to drop?? Please help and please tell me that it's not going to be out like that as much from now on.. LoL 😂


The lipstick comes out even without balls. It's just excitement. Torc's started dropping around the 12 week mark. He's 8 months now and they are large and in charge. LOL


----------

